# Massive Election Fraud Confirmed



## Mrs. M. (Nov 6, 2016)

Computer programmer Clint Curtis testified under oath that computers could rig an election.  Considering the massive voter fraud that has been uncovered with regard to voting ballots, the American people have every reason to suspect that the Democrats supporting Mrs. Clinton are attempting to rig this election in every possible way.

Consider this news report by Dennis Lynch:

*Voters in Florida have reportedly been complaining that they aren’t receiving their absentee ballots they requested. Friday, it was revealed that Democrat insiders are filling out the absentee ballots themselves.*
*
Mike Cernovich released the breaking news around noon Friday of a group of election employees in Broward County, Florida who were caught red-handed, filling out stacks of ballots.*

A woman identified as Chelsey Smith has provided her sworn testimony of the incident via affidavit.   Smith said she was employed through a temporary employment agency, working full time at the Broward County Supervisor of Elections (SOE) office in Lauderhill, FL.

As part of her duties, she often was required to handle absentee ballots, and is familiar with their appearance.   She said on Monday, October 31, she was asked by her supervisor, Charlotte Shipman-Smith, to carry a stack of absentee ballot request forms to another room in the building, that she had never been in before.  The door was locked and required a security number to enter, which she was not provided.

Through the thin window in the door, Smith said she could see four SOE employees sitting at a table with stacks of documents, writing something.   Eventually one person came to the door, took the ballots, and closed the door, without letting her inside.

Later, she was asked to deliver another stack of absentee ballot request forms to the same room, where the same four people were still writing something on the documents.   This time she was hurriedly allowed inside the room and told to put the ballots on a different table.  She was able to see that the employees were filling in bubbles on the ballots, moving the completed ballots to a new stack.  She said she witnessed this happening for over a minute before being told to leave the room.

The next day, Smith said she reported for work at 9:00 am, but when she returned from her normal lunch break, she was met at the entrance by a uniformed security guard and told she had been terminated.

Her sworn affidavit was signed, notarized and submitted on Thursday, November 3.






Florida Election Officials Busted For Massive Voter Fraud

In this video Project Veritas goes undercover and we see video footage of Hillary Campaign Coordinator Trevor Laufaci endorsing the practice of ripping up Republican voter registrations:

Ripping up voter registrations of Republicans Approved

This Project Veritas undercover video features Hillary Campaign Chairman John Podesta and Las Vegas Attorney and Clinton Campaign Worker Christina Gupana. She helps manage the Clinton Campaign voter registration drive.  In this undercover video footage of Ms. Gupana you'll witness her telling the campaign workers, "Whatever you can get away with, just do it, until you get kicked out like totally."


The election fraud that is happening across the country is reminiscent of the testimony given by a man who has known Bill and Hillary Clinton for decades.  Larry Nichols is a long time associate of Bill and Hillary Clinton.  He went public about his work for Mr. and Mrs. Clinton in multiple interviews.  Nichols has went on record explaining  how Bill Clinton rigged elections again and again in order to win. In this documentary a Judge Jim Johnson, a former Arkansas Senator and former member of the Arkansas Supreme court goes on record validating Mr. Nichol's testimony as 100% accurate.


In this video Hillary Clinton is heard talking about rigging the election in Palestine in order to determine who was going to win.  This is evidence that Mrs. Clinton already knows that it is possible to make sure of an election outcome.

Clinton on audio tape:  I do not think we should have pushed for an election in the Palestinian territories. " And if we were going to push for an election, then we should have made sure that we did something to determine who was going to win."
-Hillary Clinton

This is precisely what Mrs. Clinton is doing right now.  A live ABC poll revealed that 70% of American voters were supporting Trump with approximately 8% supporting Hillary Clinton.  When ABC was notified of the results they closed the poll and removed the page which exposed the truth about this election.  Thanks to one observant viewer the poll was made into a you tube video in order to alert the American people.

The real numbers revealed in ABC Live Poll:
https://youtu.be/NW_YvozGjsI
Evidence that MSM is involved in massive cover-up

The voter fraud that is happening in America at this moment is unprecedented and it must be investigated.

The future of the America hangs in the balance.  For the first time in US history a presidential candidate who is under multiple criminal investigations by the FBI is still pressing onward in an attempt to steal the most important election of our time.






Clinton cannot explain how she beat Sanders because she didn't.  If Sanders can defeat Hillary Clinton there is no question that Donald Trump is defeating her by a landslide.



__________________________________________________________________


----------



## Alex. (Nov 6, 2016)

I was a "Voting Rights" attorney during several elections in FL and yes there are many problems with the voting process down there.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 6, 2016)

I doubt is any of your BS is true. If it were, those responsible would be arrested. Voter Fraud is a Crime.
I do admit there is SOME voter fraud but it seems to be Trump supporters doing it:

Trump supporter charged with voting twice in Iowa






A woman in Iowa was arrested this week on suspicion of voting twice in the general election, court and police records show.

Terri Lynn Rote, a 55-year-old Des Moines resident, was booked Thursday on a first-degree charge of election misconduct, according to Polk County Jail records. The charge is considered a Class D felony under Iowa state law.

Rote was released Friday after posting $5,000 bond. A preliminary hearing is scheduled for Nov. 7.

The Des Moines Register reported that Rote is a registered Republican who cast two ballots in the general election: an early-voting ballot at the Polk County Election Office and another at a county satellite voting location, according to police records.

MY OPINION: The strategy of the RW GrOPer PARTY s to blame the opposition for something YOUR people are doing.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 6, 2016)

Voting twice is not massive voter fraud.  The Democrat party is guilty of massive voter fraud.  Watch the videos and see how they are doing it.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 6, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> Voting twice is not massive voter fraud.  The Democrat party is guilty of massive voter fraud.  Watch the videos and see how they are doing it.


 If you have that kind of evidence why don't you report it t the FBI. A lot of people would be in jail.
I'll tell you why… because your sources are flaky and staged. The FBI isn't interested.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 6, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > Voting twice is not massive voter fraud.  The Democrat party is guilty of massive voter fraud.  Watch the videos and see how they are doing it.
> ...


The FBI is right now conducting multiple investigations into Hillary Clinton's criminal activity. I fully expect them to get to the voter fraud in due time.  They have access to the same reports I've posted in the Op-ed.  Be patient.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 6, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...


Due to the approaching election there is little time left. If the Fraud was as wide spread as claimed the FBI should have been on top of it months ago when early voting first started.  BUt I have heard such claims form the right even before early voting started. That claim was rebutted by a check of the history of voting fraud in the USA.

In further rebuttal of the wide spread fraud claim I submit this to you:

In July, a federal appeals court for the 4th Circuit decided that the North Carolina law intentionally discriminated against minority voters and ordered the state to make voter ID requirements less strict. In attempting to "combat voter fraud and promote public confidence," the state ignored the issue of absentee ballot fraud, instead cracking down on voter impersonation, a problem "that did not exist," according to the court decision. Absentee ballots are "disproportionately used by whites," the court said, while the voter ID restrictions enacted "target African Americans with almost surgical precision."

How widespread is voter fraud? Not very, study finds


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 6, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


You should read the Op-ed which proves otherwise.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 6, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...


OP eds don't prove anything. Those are just opinions. Arrests provide a far better picture.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 6, 2016)

And here is Clinton Pal Terry McAuliffe cooking the books for hiLIARy in VA:

_
Virginia Gov. Terry McAuliffe has granted voting rights to as many as 60,000 convicted felons just in time for them to register to vote, nearly five times more than previously reported and enough to win the state for his long-time friend, Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton.

McAuliffe sought to allow all of Virginia’s estimated 200,000 felons to vote, but state courts said each individual felon’s circumstances must be weighed. To get around that, McAuliffe used a mechanical autopen to rapidly sign thousands of letters, as if he had personally reviewed them, even as his office was saying the total was 13,000...._

EXCLUSIVE: Virginia Gov. Pardons 60,000 Felons, Enough To Swing Election


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 6, 2016)

boedicca said:


> And here is Clinton Pal Terry McAuliffe cooking the books for hiLIARy in VA:
> 
> _
> Virginia Gov. Terry McAuliffe has granted voting rights to as many as 60,000 convicted felons just in time for them to register to vote, nearly five times more than previously reported and enough to win the state for his long-time friend, Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton.
> ...


That isn't voter fraud, it is clever strategy…. perfectly as legal as Tump not paying taxes.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 6, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > And here is Clinton Pal Terry McAuliffe cooking the books for hiLIARy in VA:
> ...




It's fraud, bub.  McAuliffe it not reviewing each individual's circumstance, he has automated getting around the court order.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 6, 2016)

boedicca said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Well, I am not so sure automation got around the court's order. All the automated signatures prove is that they were automated. He might not have personally reviewed them but may have had staff  assist in the reviewing process. I'd have to  actually see the reviewing process being omitted or being  in action before determining if he circumvented the court order.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 6, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




If you think he is weighing 60,000 individual circumstances, you really are naive.

This is pure vote cooking.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 7, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> Computer programmer Clint Curtis testified under oath that computers could rig an election.



Clint Curtis - Wikipedia

This seems pretty iffy.

_*Vote-rigging allegations*_
_Curtis specifically alleged that:_


_At the behest of Rep. Tom Feeney, in September 2000, he was asked to write a program for a touchscreen voting machine that would make it possible to change the results of an election undetectably.[10] Curtis assumed initially that this effort was aimed at detecting Democratic fraud, but later learned that it was intended to benefit the Republican Party._


_Curtis explained that the software could be used in any electronic tabulation machine or scanner. He spoke about this to the Conyers Voting Forum, after Conyers left the forum and turned over the dais on December 13, 2004.[11]_


_*Feeney's response to allegations*_
_In 2005, Feeney responded to Curtis's allegations in a news article posted in the St. Petersburg Times. According to the newspaper, Feeney stated:_



_that he had no recollection of ever meeting Curtis or of discussing vote fraud with anyone;_
_that he could not have discussed a plan to commit fraud in touch screen voting machines in September or October 2000, as alleged by Curtis, because, "touch screen voting machines were not even contemplated until November 2000"; and_
_that although Curtis accused Feeney of a wide variety of misconduct in his 2004 book, Just A Fly On The Wall, Curtis never mentioned the alleged vote fraud scheme.[2]_
Now allegedly he passed a lie detector test, but the source for that claim was considered questionable by wikipedia so I don't think it can be taken seriously.  A big portion of the claims surrounding rigging come from Roger Stone, who is close to Trump, and who was his campaign advisor.



> Considering the massive voter fraud that has been uncovered with regard to voting ballots, the American people have every reason to suspect that the Democrats supporting Mrs. Clinton are attempting to rig this election in every possible way.



What MASSIVE voter fraud?



> Consider this news report by Dennis Lynch:
> 
> *Voters in Florida have reportedly been complaining that they aren’t receiving their absentee ballots they requested. Friday, it was revealed that Democrat insiders are filling out the absentee ballots themselves.*
> *
> ...



Here is an article on the Broward incident.  There doesn't appear to be any "massive" voter fraud.  Nor is there a secret room where "democratic operatives" are doing illicit things to ballots.  In fact - if this were indeed blatent "massive voter fraud" - where are the indictments? 




> In this video Project Veritas goes undercover and we see video footage of Hillary Campaign Coordinator Trevor Laufaci endorsing the practice of ripping up Republican voter registrations:
> 
> Ripping up voter registrations of Republicans Approved
> 
> This Project Veritas undercover video features Hillary Campaign Chairman John Podesta and Las Vegas Attorney and Clinton Campaign Worker Christina Gupana. She helps manage the Clinton Campaign voter registration drive.  In this undercover video footage of Ms. Gupana you'll witness her telling the campaign workers, "Whatever you can get away with, just do it, until you get kicked out like totally."



"Project Veritas" (James O'Keefe) is hardly a credible source. 

Project Veritas' Election 2016 'Rigging' Videos

If indeed all this were happening - we'd see indictments. Penalties for fraud in this country are pretty stiff. 



> The election fraud that is happening across the country is reminiscent of the testimony given by a man who has known Bill and Hillary Clinton for decades.  Larry Nichols is a long time associate of Bill and Hillary Clinton.  He went public about his work for Mr. and Mrs. Clinton in multiple interviews.  Nichols has went on record explaining  how Bill Clinton rigged elections again and again in order to win. In this documentary a Judge Jim Johnson, a former Arkansas Senator and former member of the Arkansas Supreme court goes on record validating Mr. Nichol's testimony as 100% accurate.
> 
> 
> In this video Hillary Clinton is heard talking about rigging the election in Palestine in order to determine who was going to win.  This is evidence that Mrs. Clinton already knows that it is possible to make sure of an election outcome.
> ...


[/quote]

So where are the indictments?  Where, even, is a serious investigation?  The FBI?  You can't tell me that the Republicans, who have gone after Hillary for everything under the sun wouldn't go after this if there were any substance to it.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 7, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > Computer programmer Clint Curtis testified under oath that computers could rig an election.
> ...



So where are the indictments?  Where, even, is a serious investigation?  The FBI?  You can't tell me that the Republicans, who have gone after Hillary for everything under the sun wouldn't go after this if there were any substance to it.[/QUOTE]

Clint Curtis is a computer programmer - listen to his testimony in court, his answers were accepted as legitimate and no one doubted what he had to say.  As for massive voter fraud, this is going on across the country.  Reports are coming in.  Look at this one for instance: 
Florida Election Officials Busted For Massive Voter Fraud

As for Project Veritas they have the criminals on video tape and still there hasn't been an arrest made of these people to my knowledge.

Just tells you how crooked things are getting now.  Not a good sign at all.  There should be an investigation, there should be indictments.  No question about it. 

There should be but hey!  look at Clinton!  The NYPD said the emails that were on Wieners laptop were related to Hillary Clinton and her people and what they had seen was so bad that the officers had nightmares.  Hardcore satanism, pedophile, child rape, etc. They said they had enough evidence to put Clinton and her people away for life.  It's why Comey was forced to reopen the investigation.  NYPD threatened to go public - to go to the people of America.  So he opens the case and then closes the case - AGAIN.  The NYPD and FBI have pictures and video tapes and evidence that Clinton is involved and yet? We have an FBI Director announcing No crimes committed!  Nothing to see here, folks! 

So if Clinton can get away with that, it should not surprise you that those campaigning for her get away with voter fraud.  It is what it is.

 May God judge them all and swiftly.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 7, 2016)

boedicca said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Unlike you, I don't jump to conclusions until I know all the possibilities. Use of the term "weighed", for instance, could be interpreted  to mean many things. Automation could be used to sort offenders by category and level of danger to the public. If the Governor used something like that he could very well have "weighed" each individual case and thereby evaluated thousands in minutes.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 7, 2016)

OP video doesn't exist. Google scrubbing like Hillary handlers with a server.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 7, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...





TheGreatGatsby said:


> OP video doesn't exist. Google scrubbing like Hillary handlers with a server.


It's not the first video they have removed out of my Op-ed's.  They must be reading.  Good.  Maybe they will learn something.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 7, 2016)

This may help


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 7, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



They read denominations on bills; nothing else.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 7, 2016)

Don't forget this:


----------



## boedicca (Nov 8, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Your lack of cognitive abilities is truly awesome.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 8, 2016)

boedicca said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



INTERPRETATION: Damn it, that JQ is too damn good. I'll have to say something to cut him down a bit.


----------

